# si me preguntaran



## milmillas

Hallo liebe Foristen,

wie sagt man auf deutsch:

"Si me preguntaran ...., yo respondería ...."

mein Versuch:

"Wenn ich .... gefragt worden wäre, würde ich ... antworten"

Vielen Dank in voraus!


----------



## Aurin

milmillas said:


> Hallo liebe Foristen,
> 
> wie sagt man auf deutsch:
> 
> "Si me preguntaran ...., yo respondería ...."
> 
> mein Versuch:
> 
> "Wenn ich .... gefragt worden wäre, würde ich ... antworten"
> 
> Vielen Dank in voraus!


Wenn ich gefragt würde, würde ich antworten...
Wenn sie (Sie) mich fragen würden, ....
Wenn man mich fragen würde,....
Das hängt ein bisschen davon ab, wer sich hinter "preguntaran" versteckt.


----------



## milmillas

Muchísimas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Saludos!


----------



## milmillas

Danke!
Ich hab' noch eine Frage zur Grammatik (ich bin neu im Forum und weiss nicht ob ich einen neuen Eintrag schreiben soll). 
Im Deutschunterricht lernen wir gerade einige Vergangenheitsformen.
Diese sind zwei Beispiele die ich finde schwerig zu verstehen:

1-Die Schauspielerin behauptet, dass sie in letzer Zeit keine einzige kleine Rolle hatte.
(wollen: nur größere Rollen spielen)
Lösung: Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.

2.Die Schauspielerin war mit dieser Rolle unzufrieden.
(wollen: nicht mehr spielen)
Lösung: Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*. 

Weißt jemand von euch wie wären/heißen die Lösungen auf spanisch?

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Heiner

milmillas said:


> Danke!
> Ich hab' noch eine Frage zur Grammatik (ich bin neu im Forum und weiss nicht ob ich einen neuen Eintrag schreiben soll).
> Im Deutschunterricht lernen wir gerade einige Vergangenheitsformen.
> Diese sind zwei Beispiele die ich finde schwerig zu verstehen:
> 
> 1-Die Schauspielerin behauptet, dass sie in letzer Zeit keine einzige kleine Rolle hatte.
> (wollen: nur größere Rollen spielen)
> Lösung: Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.
> 
> 2.Die Schauspielerin war mit dieser Rolle unzufrieden.
> (wollen: nicht mehr spielen)
> Lösung: Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
> 
> Weißt jemand von euch wie wären/heißen die Lösungen auf spanisch?
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank!



Ich hoffe, ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden - und es sollte der Ausgangssatz in die Vergangenheitsformen übertragen werden. Die Lösung lautet dann:

Perfekt: Sie *hat* keine einzige kleine Rolle *gespielt*.
Präteritum: Sie *spielte* keine einzige kleine Rolle.
Plusquamperfekt: Sie *hatte* keine einzige kleine Rolle *gespielt*.

Perfekt: Sie *ist* mit der Rolle unzufrieden.
Präteritum: Sie *war* mit der Rolle unzufrieden.
Plusquamperfekt: Sie *war* mit der Rolle unzufrieden *gewesen*.



milmillas said:


> Lösung: Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.



Das ist Futur II (Vermutung über Vergangenes)

Heiner


----------



## heidita

milmillas said:


> Danke!
> Im Deutschunterricht lernen wir gerade einige Vergangenheitsformen.
> Diese sind zwei Beispiele, die ich schwierig zu verstehen finde.
> 1-Die Schauspielerin behauptet, dass sie in letzter Zeit keine einzige kleine Rolle hatte.
> (wollen: nur größere Rollen spielen)
> Lösung: Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.
> 
> Dice que no ha tenido ni un papel pequeño.
> 
> 2.Die Schauspielerin war mit dieser Rolle unzufrieden.
> (wollen: nicht mehr spielen)
> Lösung: Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
> 
> Expresó su descontento por ese papel. Dijo que ya no quería (actuar en)ese tipo de papeles.
> 
> Weißt jemand von euch, wie die Lösungen auf Spanisch heißen?
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank!


 
Mil, ¡bienvenida al foro!

Mil, ese tipo de frases no tiene traducción a ninguna forma equivalente en español. 



Heiner said:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden


 
Heiner, willkommen im Forum! (Mein Bruders Name!!)

Ich glaube, Du hast die Frage missverstanden. Die Sätze sollten mit Wollen gebildet werden.


----------



## Heiner

heidita said:


> Heiner, willkommen im Forum!



Vielen Dank heidita.

Wenn die Sätze mit "wollen" gebildet werden sollen, lautet die Antwort:

Perfekt: Sie hat nur noch größere Rollen *spielen gewollt*.
Präteritum: Sie *wollte* nur noch größere Rollen *spielen*.
Plusquamperfekt: Sie *wollte* nur noch größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.


Perfekt: Sie hat nicht mehr *spielen gewollt*.
Präteritum: Sie *wollte* nicht mehr *spielen*.
Plusquamperfekt: Sie *wollte* nicht mehr *gespielt haben*.


----------



## Aurin

Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.
Esta construcción con "wollen" se usa para expresar duda acerca de la sinceridad del hablante.
Dice que  ha desempeñado solamente papeles protagónicos. 
Pretende haber desempeñado solamente papeles protagónicos. 

Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
No ha querido desempeñarlo (el papel) más.


----------



## Aurin

Heiner said:


> Vielen Dank heidita.
> 
> Wenn die Sätze mit "wollen" gebildet werden sollen, lautet die Antwort:
> 
> Perfekt: Sie hat nur noch größere Rollen *spielen gewollt.wollen*
> Präteritum: Sie *wollte* nur noch größere Rollen *spielen*.
> Plusquamperfekt: Sie *wollte* nur noch größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.(Das drückt Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der Aussage des Sprechers aus.)
> Sie hatte nur noch größere Rollen spielen wollen.
> 
> 
> Perfekt: Sie hat nicht mehr *spielen gewollt.wollen*
> Präteritum: Sie *wollte* nicht mehr *spielen*.
> Plusquamperfekt: Sie *wollte* nicht mehr *gespielt haben*. (siehe oben)


Sie hatte nicht mehr spielen wollen.

Die Partizipien der Modalverben gewollt, gekonnt, gemusst, gesollt, gedurft werden nur so benutzt, wenn kein weiteres Verb im Satz ist. Falls es ein weiteres Verb gibt, wird der Ersatzinfinitiv benutzt.


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.
> Esta construcción con "wollen" se usa para expresar duda acerca de la sinceridad del hablante.
> Dice que ha desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas.
> Pretende haber desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas.
> 
> Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
> No ha querido desempeñarlos (los papeles) más.


 
Aurin, no sé si has visto alguna vez_ protagónicao_ por ahí (que es posible, claro), pero la palabra no figura en el diccionario.

La palabra* protagónico *no está en el Diccionario


----------



## Heiner

Aurin said:


> Sie hatte nicht mehr spielen wollen.
> 
> Die Partizipien der Modalverben gewollt, gekonnt, gemusst, gesollt, gedurft werden nur so benutzt, wenn kein weiteres Verb im Satz ist. Falls es ein weiteres Verb gibt, wird der Ersatzinfinitiv benutzt.



Du hast recht. Ich war so sehr mit der Regel beschäftigt, dass ich die Ausnahme nicht gesehen habe. 

Die Probleme beim Plusquamperfekt sehe ich genauso. Allerdings fällt mir keine andere Lösung ein, wenn es Plusquamperfekt bleiben soll.


----------



## Aurin

heidita said:


> Aurin, no sé si has visto alguna vez_ protagónicao_ por ahí (que es posible, claro), pero la palabra no figura en el diccionario.
> 
> La palabra* protagónico *no está en el Diccionario


Originalmente publicado por *Aurin* 

 
Sie *will* nur größere Rollen *gespielt haben*.
Esta construcción con "wollen" se usa para expresar duda acerca de la sinceridad del hablante.
Dice que ha desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas. 
Pretende haber desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas.

Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
No ha querido desempeñarlos (los papeles) más.

*2.Die Schauspielerin war mit dieser Rolle unzufrieden.
(wollen: nicht mehr spielen)
Lösung: Sie hat sie nicht mehr spielen wollen.*

Heidita, no entiendo por que me corriges desempeñarlo en desempeñarlos si se trata de un papel en singular (mit dieser Rolle).

Aunque no se encuentre "protagónico" en el diccionario parece que sí se usa:
*899.000* für *protagónico*
*167.000* für *protagónicos*
*368.000* für *protagónica*
*27.000* für *protagónicas*


----------



## Aurin

Heiner said:


> Du hast recht. Ich war so sehr mit der Regel beschäftigt, dass ich die Ausnahme nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> Die Probleme beim Plusquamperfekt sehe ich genauso. Allerdings fällt mir keine andere Lösung ein, wenn es Plusquamperfekt bleiben soll.


 
Heiner,
das passiert uns allen. Wir haben aber auch eine komplizierte Muttersprache. 
Das Plumquamperfekt für die beiden Sätze:
*Sie hatte nur noch größere Rollen spielen wollen.*
*Sie hatte nicht mehr spielen wollen.*


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Dice que ha desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas.
> Pretende haber desempeñado solamente papeles protagonistas.
> 
> Sie *hat* sie nicht mehr *spielen wollen*.
> No ha querido desempeñarlos (los papeles) más.
> 
> Malentendido: me parecía que se refería a "los papeles" (die Rollen)
> 
> *2.Die Schauspielerin war mit dieser Rolle unzufrieden.*
> *(wollen: nicht mehr spielen)*
> *Lösung: Sie hat sie nicht mehr spielen wollen. natúrlich!*


 





> Aunque no se encuentre "protagónico" en el diccionario parece que sí se usa:





> *899.000* für *protagónico*
> *167.000* für *protagónicos*
> *368.000* für *protagónica*
> *27.000* für *protagónicas*


 
Al ser una palabra no registrada, la he destituido por _protagonista._


----------



## milmillas

Muchas gracias a todos! Me han ayudado mucho vuestras propuestas, comentarios y correcciones.

Perdón si no he sido clara al hacer la consulta. Los dos ejemplos figuran en el libro de texto tal como las he escrito (es decir, con sus respectivas soluciones). El ejercicio consiste en reformular frases siguiendo como ejemplo esas soluciones propuestas. 
Me alegra que les haya interesado mi consulta porque tengo muchas más del estilo para ingresar al foro.
Gracias nuevamente!
Saludos,
Milmillas

PD: me ha sorprendido mucho lo de "protagónico"; es una palabra de uso común, pero efectivamente, no está en el diccionario.


----------



## heidita

milmillas said:


> PD: me ha sorprendido mucho lo de "protagónico"; es una palabra de uso común, pero efectivamente, no está en el diccionario.


 
Hola mil. No es común en España, la verdad. La primera vez que la había oído. De ahí que fui a contrastarla.


----------



## milmillas

Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------

